# Question about hard acceleration



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

On the 6-speed I test drove last night/this morning, I of course gave it some opportunities to accelerate and show off its performance. However, the gas pedal seemed to stop and not allow me to depress it all the way (as in after I shifted from 1st to 2nd or 2nd to 3rd). Am I letting off the gas too much in between shifts? I was always taught to release the accelerator while the clutch was in.

Or is this some sort of built-in feature to prevent you from bogging down the engine under hard acceleration? The pedal would eventually depress further after the RPMs climbed a bit. It just seemed it wouldn't let me do too much too soon. And to me, it felt like it was reducing my ability to accelerate faster.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

That would be the Traction Control.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Nope, I had traction control off.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Nope, I had traction control off.


Maybe there's a problem with disabling the traction control, because the pedal pushing back (as you describe) is _definitely_ the Bosch system.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Can you explain further, please? I'm afraid I'm not as knowledgeable as you, so I'm not familiar with what Bosch means. Thanks.

But the T/C was definitely OFF, because I spun the tires like nobody's business. Don't worry though, it was on some-what wet pavement, so I wasn't wasting good tire tread.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Check out the GTO website, the system used for traction control is made by Bosch. So when he refers to Bosch, it would be the traction control. 

But if the pedal is pushing back at you, he's right. The traction control is off. Silly question here, but did you happen to turn the traction control off every time you started the car? Sometimes I will forget to turn it off, and it will kick in as I try sliding out of a corner. I'm a rebel without a cause!

FYI- The car will still break the tires loose with the traction control on, but it's very limited.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, now you've got me second-guessing myself, but I'm fairly sure I had the T/C off. In fact, now that I think back, I'm 100% positive. It was OFF! This was all in one sample drive, because I had my oldest son with me, and he was smiling as much as a 6-year-old could! 

I did a few burn outs, and then we went to a long stretch of road to accelerate hard. The pedal wasn't so much pushing back at me, but it was stopping me from pressing further......then after just a few moments, it would depress down as the RPMs climbed and I continued to accelerate.

Maybe it's nothing, and it's probably normal. It's just something I noticed, that's all. I'm curious if anyone else with a manual feels it, too.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with everyone else here, that sounds like the T/C kicking in. I know sometimes I manage to hit the T/C button with my arm. This might have happened and you didn't realize it. Also, Traction Off displays on the instrument cluster below the Tach at all times when T/C is disabled. Either this was the case or something was wrong with the T/C.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Try it again sometime. There will be a small text display in the center odometer window (not sure when other info is displyed, though I would assume so) that reads "TC OFF" when it's disabled....and, if it is ON, an icon pops up whenever the Bosch TC is working (like when you are spinning your tires).

When the TC is off, I've never felt anything even remotely as you describe....and I've pushed my Goat pretty hard. If the pedal is doing weird things and the TC is definitely off, then I'd get thee to a dealer.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF, not to hijack this thread, but please, for the love of god, change your avatar. It is extremely annoying.

Back to the topic at hand... my tires still spin with T/C on in wet weather (especially if you're gunnin it). If you had the T/C off, you would know it.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

The T/C was off. It was definitely off. I'm not worried about it now, as it's not my car and was only loaned to me for an extended test drive. Maybe it's just me & my driving.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

djdub said:


> SDMF, not to hijack this thread, but please, for the love of god, change your avatar.


No.  

Besdies, you can edit your preferences to disable avatar viewing, like I do with signatures, as they usually slow down the page loading.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> No.
> 
> Besdies, you can edit your preferences to disable avatar viewing, like I do with signatures, as they usually slow down the page loading.


No  . 
I don't mind other avatars, just yours.

It probably doesn't help the fact that someone (not to mention any names) posts on this site so much and doesn't even have a GTO.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Why the animosity? I was very close to leasing one as of yesterday afternoon. I wanted to make an informed decision, and this site has been extremely helpful. Please point out to me in the forum rules where ownership of a GTO is require for posting. On top of that, I'm not a troll. None of my posts have been anti-GTO. At worst, I've offered constructive criticism.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Why the animosity? I was very close to leasing one as of yesterday afternoon. I wanted to make an informed decision, and this site has been extremely helpful. Please point out to me in the forum rules where ownership of a GTO is require for posting. On top of that, I'm not a troll. None of my posts have been anti-GTO. At worst, I've offered constructive criticism.


I feel your questions about the GTO and whether you're getting a good deal, or why the car does this, or what's a lease or... have become an annoyance. If you like the car get it, if not, don't. 

If you sense animosity, you're right. There was no animosity until I made a comment about the annoying nature of your avatar and you replied with an insult to my intelligence. Like I don't know how to turn the avatars off.

You're avatar is poor forum etiquette in my opinion and that's that. There is also a name for people who post as much useless crap as you. It's called a post whore. And I have no patience for them.

You're the biggest n00b on here, but yet you have more posts than 50% of the sites population.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

djdub said:


> I feel your questions about the GTO and whether you're getting a good deal, or why the car does this, or what's a lease or... have become an annoyance. If you like the car get it, if not, don't.


Then what's the purpose of this forum? You've all bought your cars. There's nothing else to discuss?? When you're a moderator I'll take your advice under consideration. Until then, I once again welcome you to point out in the forum rules and guidelines that GTO ownership is required to post. Along with that, you can also point out to me where it says I'm limited to how many posts I can make in specified time limits, and who made you the judge of what is relavant and/or annoying.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

djdub said:


> There was no animosity until I made a comment about the annoying nature of your avatar and you replied with an insult to my intelligence. Like I don't know how to turn the avatars off.


I apologize if you took my bit of info on the avatars as an insult to your intelligence. It was certianly not meant as such. On the board I moderate on, many members do not realize that some boards have the feature of turning avatars and signatures off for quicker loading of the pages. I simply informed you of that fact, and since I don't know you personally, I couldn't possibly be aware that you already knew that information. Again, I apologize. No insult was intended.

EDIT: spelling


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

djdub said:


> You're the biggest n00b on here, but yet you have more posts than 50% of the sites population.


Then please define noob for me. Is it number of posts? Is it registered date? Is it how much you know about the subject at hand? Does it matter? Would you treat the Pontiac CEO the same way if he registered here today and had 70+ posts by next week, just because he wanted to be involved with your internet community?


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Then what's the purpose of this forum? You've all bought your cars. There's nothing else to discuss?? When you're a moderator I'll take your advice under consideration. Until then, I once again welcome you to point out in the forum rules and guidelines that GTO ownership is required to post. Along with that, you can also point out to me where it says I'm limited to how many posts I can make in specified time limits, and who made you the judge of what is relavant and/or annoying.


The forum is not specifically made for those who are looking to buy a GTO. Forums are type of online "car club" where owners can gather and discuss modifications and problems, etc.

Why someone would need to ask as many questions on a forum before finally buying a car (for which a lot of people pay big bucks for) is beyond me. Specifically someone who can practically steal one off the lot with the deal they were offered.

It is also where one can voice their opinion, which I am doing. The moderators will probably take you're side and say things like "don't scare off the n00b". But... I fell thses were things that needed to be said.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Ah, so it comes down to jealousy. You're upset because I didn't make a purchase when it was nearly handed to me, and you bought one earlier on when they were newer and cost a bit more. You're certianly a fine judge of character then. I'll change my avatar if you change your screen name to Superficial.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Then please define noob for me. Is it number of posts? Is it registered date? Is it how much you know about the subject at hand? Does it matter? Would you treat the Pontiac CEO the same way if he registered here today and had 70+ posts by next week, just because he wanted to be involved with your internet community?


No, because the CEO wouldn't ask questions with such obvious answers.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

djdub said:


> Why someone would need to ask as many questions on a forum before finally buying a car (for which a lot of people pay big bucks for) is beyond me.


So, I shouldn't do my best to make an informed decision? Is that what you're saying? I lurked here along time before I registered, and when I was ready to ask questions with what I thought was a reasonable amount of knowledge, I joined in. I learned an awful lot, and I am grateful for this forum for answering my questions and adding to my knowledge. Had I just gone to teh dealership uninformed and unprepared, I probably would have bought the car, and I now know that would have been a mistake, as I would not be 100% satisfied with it. In the long run I may still get one, but it will be on my terms, not theirs. I still plan to make use of this forum, for I have no doubt it will continue to be a great source of valuable information.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

djdub said:


> No, because the CEO wouldn't ask questions with such obvious answers.


Don't mince words. What are you saying about me? Am I stupid for asking questions with obvious answers? Just because I am unlearned in a certain area doesn't make my questions any less important than anyone elses. Were you born with the knowledge of the GTO you now have, or did you have to learn it? I learn by asking. I'm sure you're going to tell me that's against forum rules as well? :confused


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Ah, so it comes down to jealousy. You're upset because I didn't make a purchase when it was nearly handed to me, and you bought one earlier on when they were newer and cost a bit more. You're certianly a fine judge of character then. I'll change my avatar if you change your screen name to Superficial.


It's not being superficial, it's a matter of being annoyed with your attitude, and all you have done is annoy me more by continuing to post pure BS. As to not become what I hate most, a "post whore" ( I know too late, right), I'm going to end my posts on this topics here and now.

I understand you want to make an informed decision, but come on already, buy the car. You've obviously read enough about how much people love it. You drove it, so you either like or you don't. Which is it?

I will keep to my superficial self on this matter from here on out. Good luck to you SDMF with your negotiations, I hope you're insecurity, about purchasing a GTO for a steal, does not leave you without a fantastic car and kickin yourself in the ass for not buying one (or leasing) when you had the chance.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Not at all, I'm quite happy with my decision. I'm confident other opportunities will present themselves with positive results.

I still don't see any justification on your part that my posts and questions are pure B.S. I'd be grateful for you to point out to me how my wanting to become more learned in a subject makes my questions any less important, simply because you already know the answers.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Not at all, I'm quite happy with my decision. I'm confident other opportunities will present themselves with positive results.
> 
> I still don't see any justification on your part that my posts and questions are pure B.S. I'd be grateful for you to point out to me how my wanting to become more learned in a subject makes my questions any less important, simply because you already know the answers.


Let's face it, you started with the wrong person on a not-so-good day. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Fair enough. Sorry you're not having a good day. I hope it gets better! :cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Fair enough. Sorry you're not having a good day. I hope it gets better! :cheers


 :cheers


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

By the way, I think it may have been said on Saturday Night Live, or some other comedy show....

"There are no stupid questions. Only stupid people."


----------

